# did anyone ever breed elongs?



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

anyone? and are u selling the fry?


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

no one is goin to sell you an elong under 3 inches the smallest if 4 inches and you have to order from either shark aquarium aqua scape or amazon aquatics. stop posting so many stupid threads


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

i have a breeding pair for 1000. sendcash
wes


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

PIRANHA KING said:


> i have a breeding pair for 1000. sendcash
> wes


Huh?


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

PIRANHA KING said:


> no one is goin to sell you an elong under 3 inches the smallest if 4 inches and you have to order from either shark aquarium aqua scape or amazon aquatics. stop posting so many stupid threads


watch ill find one...


----------



## dipset.taliban (Sep 8, 2005)

rocker said:


> i have a breeding pair for 1000. sendcash
> wes


are u gonna sell the fry?
[/quote]

Why do u think he wanted u to send CASH!


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

> i have a breeding pair for 1000. sendcash
> wes
> 
> are u gonna sell the fry?


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

ppl i dont want the breeding pair i just want the fry....


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

so.....why cnat he buy the fry??? whats the info about it? sorry if we're newbs!!


----------



## FormulatedFire (Jan 3, 2005)

i dont kno for sure but i dont think it is possible to breed them in the home aquarium because they are a solitary species just like rhoms......elongs tend to me more aggressive so i'm prolly going to say no one has done it....and that he is just making fun of you because ur newbs


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

PIRANHA KING said:


> i have a breeding pair for 1000. sendcash
> wes


It is obviously a joke.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

timmy said:


> i have a breeding pair for 1000. sendcash
> wes


It is obviously a joke.
[/quote]
at least i thought it was obvious








wes


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

PIRANHA KING said:


> i have a breeding pair for 1000. sendcash
> wes


It is obviously a joke.
[/quote]
at least i thought it was obvious








wes
[/quote]

Does that mean you are not going to sell the fry?


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

armac said:


> i have a breeding pair for 1000. sendcash
> wes


It is obviously a joke.
[/quote]
at least i thought it was obvious








wes
[/quote]

Does that mean you are not going to sell the fry?








[/quote]
lol shut up eveyrone it was believable


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

rocker said:


> i have a breeding pair for 1000. sendcash
> wes


It is obviously a joke.
[/quote]
at least i thought it was obvious








wes
[/quote]

Does that mean you are not going to sell the fry?








[/quote]
lol shut up eveyrone it was believable
[/quote]


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

rocker said:


> i have a breeding pair for 1000. sendcash
> wes


It is obviously a joke.
[/quote]
at least i thought it was obvious








wes
[/quote]

Does that mean you are not going to sell the fry?








[/quote]
lol shut up eveyrone it was believable
[/quote]


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

i want fry too







look what you made that poor kid believe wes


----------

